# branch or fiji?



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im going to order a box of live rock from a lfs. they offer fiji and "branch". are their any differences between these other than the shape? id like the idea of the branch rock because it seems more stackable and easier to create passage ways and such. any feedback ? any one have any comments?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Theres really not awhole lot of a difference other than the stackability issue.

It's really just your personal taste...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Branch sucks.

I personally wouldn't touch either with a ten foot pole, but if you just have to have one of these, go with the fiji, not the tonga branch. Branch is just encrusted chunks of non-porous, superdense Acropora skeletons whish are pretty much worthless as live rock. Their chief use is as decoration, not system building.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

TOS, what would you say is the best live rock to get?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree, branching is only good for a cool design or two, but stacking it blows. I use tonga branch, tiny pieces for frags as it's easy to set next to a coral..

My personally favorite one im getting 2 boxes of is the Lalo Rock, that stuff is soo nice.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

those two types of rock are offered at just ONE of my lfs, it has the best reputation around the area for salt water, but their are others that offer other rock, i was just wondering about the branch because i hear EVERYONE talk about fiji. i dont know why though. what kinds of rock are good for an ecosystem? stackability isnt an issue, dealing with cichlids, ive become a rock stacking pro. if i had 20 spheres, i could stack them into a perfect square, and it not topple down, lol.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I like Caribbean/Gulf of Mexico rock. It looks fantastic with a wide array of colors, the great profusion of critters on it survive very well, it's highly porous ( but a bit denser than fiji ) and best of all, it doesn't have all those blasted planarians on it. It comes in many showy shapes from boulder to shelf to stand-alone sculpture, and it often has corals already on it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

planarians? 'splain please?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

planarians=pain in the butt


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha ok, can you go just a tiny bit deeper? im not looking for a websters definition, just a quick, " its some little dudes that live on the such and such", would work just fine.


----------

